# best roids for boxers



## adamski boxer (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there everyone.What roids would you recomend for someone who does not want to put weight on.Anything apart from winstrol p.s i,m not worried about costs as i have a very cheap source from abroad


----------



## streetlife1466867928 (Sep 29, 2006)

adamski boxer said:


> Hi there everyone.What roids would you recomend for someone who does not want to put weight on.Anything apart from winstrol p.s i,m not worried about costs as i have a very cheap source from abroad


No steroids for boxing unless you just want to show off in the ring and not do any fighting.


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

adamski boxer said:


> i want to lose fat and gain muscle and strenth


i always love that one


----------



## adamski boxer (Jun 17, 2007)

td3 said:


> i always love that one


What do u mean by that?not all roids are for body building mate,in fact they were first invented to enhance performance in olympics


----------



## adamski boxer (Jun 17, 2007)

streetlife said:


> No steroids for boxing unless you just want to show off in the ring and not do any fighting.


What are u on about mate roids are not just for bodybuilding think before you post:rolleyes:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

adamski boxer said:


> What do u mean by that?not all roids are for body building mate,in fact they were first invented to enhance performance in olympics


Well not to be to pedantic but Dbol was invented for WWII POW returning from abroad who had wasting dieseases and needed to bulk up fast.

Most Testosterones were produced as a TRT medicine

Anadrol is used in Aids medications

I dont think you can say that steroids were 'invented to help olympic performance' however they have been used by athletes for that purpose. Modern detection avoiding gear like THG wasnt even invented for performance enhancment it was just adapted for the purpose because it was not considered worth testing for by the IOC. The tests were only begun after a tipoff from a Balco labs employee.

Most fighters will utilise high androgen stuff like Miberolone, Halotestin or Methyl Trienolone. These compounds can increase Aggression and strength very fast but not give a huge increase in bulk.

However I am not recommending that you use these compunds as they are all highly liver toxic and will give you bad sides if used for a long time (over 4 weeks). However your question was 'best gear for boxers'. In terms of punching power and restricting bulk gain these would be the answer.

I recommend you research these fully before even thinking of trying them. I know a few cage fighters that have used Halotestin and they didnt like the after effects


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

First of all on the forum we refer to them as steroids and not roids, ok. Now what i think he meant was with steroids you will put weight on depending on the type and this could slow you down. Boxing is fast and hard, and suppose there are steroids which may help you and would immage it would be the strengh ones and not the weight gaining ones, depends on what you want.

Personally i think it's cheating to use steroids in the ring.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ali M said:


> Personally i think it's cheating to use steroids in the ring.


I agree with you mate, however you cannot escape that in big money events like boxing you will get gear use as standard.

Also many boxers utilise diuretics to drop weight for the weigh in. Is this also cheating as they can actually fight a few kilos heavier on the day? I would say yes but then everybody at the top does it so its a level playing field.

I'd love to see a fight between two untested fighters, that would be a proper aggression session I would think. lol


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

i read somewhere that boxers may use HGH as the doping test cant detect it?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

tinytom said:


> I'd love to see a fight between two untested fighters, that would be a proper aggression session I would think. lol


lol is that not just UFC???


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

HGH will do nothing for a boxer and true, it cannot be tested. But this drug is still very much a taboo, i.e. i don't think anyone can say 100% if it actually works to a degree where it was worth the money, as people stack HGH with steroids so it's hard to gage it's effectiveness as its not often taken by it's self.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Ephedrine might help


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

"No steroids for boxing unless you just want to show off in the ring and not do any fighting"

"HGH will do nothing for a boxer "

"steroids you will put weight on depending on the type and this could slow you down. Boxing is fast and hard,"

some cracking replies so far in this thread. so, boxers are drug free then, correct ?


----------



## Ruggerbugger (Jan 16, 2007)

Steroids will make you're muscles stronger but they don't improve your heart and lungs. You'll be able to hit harder but you'll get knackered faster as a result.

Equipose is a possibility as it will improve your strength but will also increases your red blood cell count. As a result it should help your heart and lungs deal with the extra stress of your increased muscle strength.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

bodyworks said:


> "No steroids for boxing unless you just want to show off in the ring and not do any fighting"
> 
> "HGH will do nothing for a boxer "
> 
> ...


Be nice to see your reply, Bodyworks lol... what will HGH do for a boxer then? Educate us all, the guy asked "Steroids for a boxer"


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

bodyworks said:


> so, boxers are drug free then, correct ?


i know a couple of guys around the boards that box and.. simple answer.... heeeeeell no lol.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bodyworks said:


> "No steroids for boxing unless you just want to show off in the ring and not do any fighting"
> 
> "HGH will do nothing for a boxer "
> 
> ...


lmao

Sarky? Vous ? Quand ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

top boxers use just as much gear as top athletes do-

long time ago i read that around 90% of atheletes at club level use gear-

makes ya think .....even if you halve the %.

[email protected] - he gets done for weed after demolishing andrew golata


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Some links...

RSR Exclusive: Tommy "The Duke" Morrison Speaks Out on Steroids in Boxing

The Sport of Boxing and Steroids

Boxing and Steroids | TheSweetScience.com Boxing

ESPN - Steroids lead to Toney's suspension from boxing - Boxing

Ben Johnson (athlete - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) - I'm sure I read he used Winny instead of Stanz... Or are they the same...?

Sprinter admitted use of BALCO 'magic potion' / November testimony to federal grand jury contradicts record-holder's public denials

How to Tell if Your Sports Hero Is on Steroids by Steve Sailer for UPI; Mark McGwire, Olympics, East Germans, sprinting, Florence Griffith-Joyner, Carl Lewis, Marion Jones, C.J. Hunter, Walter Payton

Doping in Cycling


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

put simply, if steroids, hgh, opiates, stimulants or anything else offer any potential benefit to a sportsman, there will be no shortage of people in that sport using them.

to answer your question ali, although i think the links TH&S has given do it better, a boxer may wish to use hgh for the same reason a bodybuilder or any other sportsman would. if you're trying to increase lean muscle tissue, hgh and 'gear' can help do that. why wouldn't a boxer want to use it besides the moral, ethical or financial reasons ?

i can tell you first hand that hgh is now the staple diet in professional rugby league, as i expect it is in MANY sports.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

bodyworks said:


> i can tell you first hand that hgh is now the staple diet in professional rugby league, as i expect it is in MANY sports.


Gee, do u think the stuff is that good? I do hear u though. boxers body's don't look much though, either fat or well skinny look at Joe Cazalarky (spelt that wrong but you know who i mean)

Now he don't look like he's on steroids..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Boxers have no need to be ripped up though mate - they are there to be functional, not to look pretty... A boxer needs to have plent of endurance energy and plenty of explosive energy, they dont want be be carb depleated and suffer rebound.

While you can spot some of the sides of a steroid user its quite difficult to pick someone and say they look like they are on steroids.

I.e. I can spot someone with gyno, a hairy man shaped female athlete (Tennis anyone...?) , a jaw enlargement...

But can you spot which of the mens health cover models are on gear?

There will be natty bodybuilders who compete in untested competitions, but can you spot who's natty and whos not?

Tis quite difficult.

How did you find your HGH cycle Ali? I know you were spending a fair bit of money on it, but you didnt seem to rate it? You not get the gains you were hoping for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

well im now in the best shape ever, the hgh, has cost a small fortune, been on hgh for 3 mths now at a cost of 120 every 10 days, plus all the other stuff. I cant say if the hgh works mate as whilst on it u use steroids and u will work out harder. i think the gains ive made are not worth the expense of the hgh, dont think ill use it again... i have a small coke habbit of 120 a week as well so im currently a dealers best mate if u get my drift...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So if you did a Post Cycle analysis, what do you think went wrong / what could you have done better?


----------



## streetlife1466867928 (Sep 29, 2006)

adamski boxer said:


> What are u on about mate roids are not just for bodybuilding think before you post:rolleyes:


I know what i am posting name a steroid that is good for boxing?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Anadrol (oxymetholone)

Anadur (nandrolone hexylphenylpropionate)

Anavar (oxandrolone)

Andriol (testosterone undecanoate)

AndroGel (testosterone)

Aromasin (exemestane)

Clenbuterol

Deca Durabolin (nandrolone decanoate)

Dianabol (methandrostenolone)

Dynabolan (nandrolone undecanoate)

Ephedrine Hydrochloride

Equipoise (boldenone undecylenate)

Erythropoietin (EPO)

Finaplix (trenbolone acetate)

Halotestin (fluoxymesterone)

HCG (human chorionic gonadotropin)

HGH (human growth hormone)

Insulin

Masteron (drostanolone propionate)

Nilevar (norethandrolone)

Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate)

Omnadren 250

Primobolan (methenolone acetate)

Primobolan Depot (methenolone enanthate)

Primoteston Depot

Sten

Stenox

Sustanon 250

Teslac (testolactone)

Testosterone (various esters)

Testosterone Cypionate

Testosterone Propionate

Testosterone Enanthate

Trenbolone acetate

Winstrol (stanozolol)

Winstrol Depot (stanozolol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ooooh yes I was thinking of doing a course of Clen and Nolva... Will I get good gains on that...?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

no. some people are just beyond help.......


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ha ha ha ha lmao


----------



## marcus1466867932 (Jun 22, 2007)

I want to see a *Juicers Only* fight! Where 2 dudes are so pumped they can barely move and every time they do the zits on their back pop like ****ing popcorn. Punching below the belt would be allowed because they wouldn't have any balls there. The first guy to have a hormonal crying breakdown is the winner, "I don't want to fight anymore. Violence is so sad, whaaa."


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

marcus said:


> I want to see a *Juicers Only* fight! "


here ya go...

YouTube - Mike Tyson vs Evander Holyfield pt 1 of 8


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah...he went a bit nuts on that one.


----------

